# EVH OOTS 3D Line Art Wolfgang.



## pondman (Oct 15, 2014)

Pissed down with rain today so into the workshop 












Outstanding work from Al as usual.






Neck blank No 4 from the left


----------



## Renkenstein (Oct 15, 2014)

This is gonna be SLICK! Awesome wood choices...as usual.


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 15, 2014)

i love that you are using the muiscman style truss rod! where do you get those if you don't mind my asking? 

and OOTS is outrageous and we're all super envious btw


----------



## electriceye (Oct 15, 2014)

Naughty!


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 15, 2014)

So stoked on this!


----------



## pondman (Oct 15, 2014)

rockskate4x said:


> i love that you are using the muiscman style truss rod! where do you get those if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> and OOTS is outrageous and we're all super envious btw



I was tempted to use a normal 2 way rod but this is all part of the vibe.
I got it from Stewmac.


----------



## immortalx (Oct 15, 2014)

After seeing that neck blank and fretboard, I won't sleep tonight again! Simply gorgeous It compliments the body really well!

And are you using those neck blanks as window curtains? Man, you're absolutely nuts!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks sweet! Almost 3D, a lot bolder than the original!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry that should read PONDMAN STRIKES AGAIN



Good show sir!
As I said when you started on the GMC swirl that finish is top class.

Whats the body made out of and is that routed for a non-recessed floyd?


----------



## pettymusic (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet! Rain = woodworking magic!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 16, 2014)

Quick, perpetual rain dance in the UK, now!!!

That choice of neck woods looks absurdly amazing! I can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 16, 2014)

Now i wants to buy some purplehearts just to grinds them into sawdusts!!!

Looking awesome, as always. Pondman always satisfies.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 16, 2014)

Been looking forward to this one. Watching keenly!


----------



## pondman (Oct 16, 2014)

CaptainD00M said:


> Sorry that should read PONDMAN STRIKES AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its Basswood


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pondman, best porn maker on the web, even better than brazzers


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2014)

Been up an 80ft Cedar tree most of the day so I'm knackered.
Removing clamps was the best I could do... but dat fret-board.
Got a groovy idea for the FB inlays which I will try this weekend.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 17, 2014)

Pure sex, just like always. Can't wait to see the inlays.


----------



## pondman (Oct 19, 2014)

Just enough time tonight to get the inlays in and polished with grit.


----------



## immortalx (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that's the best match for the body!!! who else would have thought of that? Brilliant idea and perfectly executed


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 19, 2014)

Those inlays are beautiful and unique as hell too. Digging this so hard.


----------



## metaldoggie (Oct 19, 2014)

PonDAMN! You just took it to an entirely new level there.


----------



## craigny (Oct 20, 2014)

This is fantastic....love wolfies!!


----------



## pondman (Oct 20, 2014)

is that routed for a non-recessed floyd?[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, dive only.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 20, 2014)

pondman said:


> Yeah, dive only.



Cool, I like the old school vibe of that 

like your inlay work too.

Does your work regularly take you up cedar trees, or where you looking for wood?


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 20, 2014)

love the inlays! cheers


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 20, 2014)

Those inlays.....

ARE YOU F***ING KIDDING ME YOU CAN DO THAT!?! THAT'S A THING?

Meanwhile I can't cut a piece of wood with a jigsaw at a right angle.....


----------



## Renkenstein (Oct 20, 2014)

HAH!!! That looks fkn awesome. Inlay takes it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 22, 2014)

HOLY F*CKING MOTHER OF WHAT????

*gives up*


----------



## VSK Guitars (Oct 22, 2014)

That looks so freaking cool..... Eddie is about to send you a cease and desist letter man


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 22, 2014)

Honestly one of my fav. builds!!! 


Looking sweet!


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 22, 2014)

Good googely moogely


----------



## jwade (Oct 23, 2014)

Jesus man. Super awesome inlays. So good.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 23, 2014)

Now that I see those inlays I can't not wonder why I haven't seen that before. So creative and yet sort of an obvious thing to do. Very fitting.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 23, 2014)

Yet more awesome work, Like I would expect anything less? 

I love what you're doing with the fretboard. Very fitting with the guitar! and the truss rod is just that extra level of attention to detail for keeping with the theme! 

And I'm probably going to eat these words when I see it finished, But I can't help but think it would look better on a darker, less figured (I never thought I'd ever say less figured?) maybe even an ebony fretboard.... 

Definitely got my eye on this to see it finished!!....... My Knife and fork at the ready.


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 23, 2014)

Goddam you, that is genius.


----------



## pondman (Oct 25, 2014)

A few hours tonight.







Frets arrived at last.






Thanks for all the thumbs up.


----------



## pondman (Oct 27, 2014)

Got the neck done 
































Just needs fine sanding and oiling.


----------



## jwade (Oct 27, 2014)

The back of that neck! Oh christ that's gorgeous.


----------



## mathloss (Oct 27, 2014)

Holy S***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 27, 2014)

WOW, thats looking pretty fine


----------



## immortalx (Oct 27, 2014)

And when I thought the inlays was the nicest surprise, here comes another one...or two! Beautiful work man


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 27, 2014)

It's hopeless....I'll never be able to build as quick as the pondman. Seriously, what's your secret?


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 27, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> It's hopeless....I'll never be able to build as quick as the pondman. Seriously, what's your secret?


Its all in the order of operations. and knowing exactly what you are going to do next. I have made a complete guitar in 4 days.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 27, 2014)

Killemall1983 said:


> Its all in the order of operations. and knowing exactly what you are going to do next. I have made a complete guitar in 4 days.



Oh I know, I have a checklist and built one in 5 days (including the day when I glued the body) but Pondman seems to always be building and has updates for us. I usually end up taking a few days off as other work pops up.


----------



## pondman (Oct 28, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> It's hopeless....I'll never be able to build as quick as the pondman. Seriously, what's your secret?





Killemall1983 said:


> Its all in the order of operations. and knowing exactly what you are going to do next. I have made a complete guitar in 4 days.





JuliusJahn said:


> Oh I know, I have a checklist and built one in 5 days (including the day when I glued the body) but Pondman seems to always be building and has updates for us. I usually end up taking a few days off as other work pops up.



I don,t have a lot of spare time for building, so when I get into my workshop I work dead fast and usually make mistakes as result and have to fix these fast as well 
I plan nothing and make it up as I go along 
I also live on sawdust and beer which seems to help


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 28, 2014)

Where do I place my order?


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

I got lucky and found a Wolfgang trem for a good price.












Just a few more coats of oil on the neck and this is done.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 5, 2014)

I seriously think this guitar is turning out to be one of the finest I've seen.

And I've been on this board damn long enough to see boatloads of 'em!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit i cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 5, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Holy shit i cannot wait to see the finished product!



Just wait a few more days


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks great man! It's been like 10 days don't you have this one finished yet????


----------



## pondman (Nov 15, 2014)

Cheeky git  Been waiting on tuners which arrived today so maybe this weekend


----------



## Dabo Fett (Nov 15, 2014)

A little late to the party, but this one looks great as usual dude!


----------



## pondman (Dec 8, 2014)

Just some cav covers to make and she's done.



DSC_0152 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 31, 2014)

any progress on this one yet, I'm so stoked on this build and you are KILLING ME. . . with anticipation!


----------



## pondman (Dec 31, 2014)

^ Finished this a while ago, I thought I'd posted it 
I'll get it up tomorrow.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 31, 2014)

Hah, this is the one I've been waiting on, too.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 31, 2014)

Been wondering what happened to this bad boy. Can't wait!


----------



## pondman (Jan 1, 2015)

immortalx said:


> After seeing that neck blank and fretboard, I won't sleep tonight again! Simply gorgeous It compliments the body really well!
> 
> And are you using those neck blanks as window curtains? Man, you're absolutely nuts!



I love being nuts 



CaptainD00M said:


> Cool, I like the old school vibe of that
> 
> like your inlay work too.
> 
> Does your work regularly take you up cedar trees, or where you looking for wood?



Ha, no it was major tree surgery, steel rod bracing and tension wires on a beautiful old tree.

Got to operate on one of my old Koi carp this morning, he's recovering from a severe bacterial disease infection. I'll take some geetar pics later.


----------



## pondman (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll post the rest over in NGD.



DSCN4340_2 by

DSCN4346 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 1, 2015)

DAYYUM! Not gonna lie, probably my favorite Pondman build thus far!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 2, 2015)

Hands-down phenomenal. Holy shit, that is just great!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is there a way to automatically get subscribed to any thread Pondman starts?


----------

